# 'Wing Chun Warrior' book review



## Domino (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.atimes.com/atimes/China/KE16Ad02.html

Sounds very interesting.

_"The story of Duncan Leung - childhood friend of Bruce Lee and  																	disciple of Wing Chun master Yip Man - is valuable not only for the insights it  																	offers into Chinese martial arts but also for its portrayal of the lost Hong  																	Kong of the 1950s and 1960s. 																	"_

_"At one point, a young Leung comes across two triads (underworld figures)                                                                      raining blows on a defenseless old man outside the long-defunct London Theater                                                                      in Kowloon. His Wing Chun principles and reflexes immediately kick in, and the                                                                      two toughs are quickly dispatched.                                                                     
As a reward, the mysterious old man teaches his youthful savior several deadly                                                                      fighting techniques that involve applying pressure to vital points of the body."_


----------



## phfman (Jun 23, 2009)

Domino said:


> http://www.atimes.com/atimes/China/KE16Ad02.html
> 
> Sounds very interesting.
> 
> ...


 Why didn't the mysterious old man use the "deadly fighting techniques" to save himself from the 2 triads?


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 23, 2009)

Actually I haven't read this book as of yet, however I have heard a lot of good things about the book itself. And from what I heard a lot of the stories were of interest as well.

So I can't personally recommend it, but I haven't heard anything unusually bad about it yet...


----------



## Domino (Jun 24, 2009)

I want to find out though 



phfman said:


> Why didn't the mysterious old man use the "deadly fighting techniques" to save himself from the 2 triads?



This is the reason I took it out of my quote, we will never know, simple as that.A chapter I found, about the meeting with the old man.
http://www.blacksmithbooks.com/wing-chun-62-70.pdf


----------



## vincehardy3 (Jun 25, 2009)

I found the book titled, "Look Beyond the Pointing Finger:  The Combat Philosophy of Wong Shun Leung," by David Peterson to be an excellent read.  He was a disciple/student of Yip Man, and a excellent fighter/teacher from everything that I have read on him.  Though I haven't practiced/trained in Wing Chun for many years I figure that the info in this book can help practitioners of all styles.


----------



## bs10927 (Jun 25, 2009)

i read the wing chun warrior book several months ago.  it was entertaining.  don't remember much anymore because i got a bad memory.  1 thing i do remember that's interesting is that the system has an extra wooden dummy set.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 25, 2009)

vincehardy3 said:


> I found the book titled, "Look Beyond the Pointing Finger:  The Combat Philosophy of Wong Shun Leung," by David Peterson to be an excellent read.  He was a disciple/student of Yip Man, and a excellent fighter/teacher from everything that I have read on him.  Though I haven't practiced/trained in Wing Chun for many years I figure that the info in this book can help practitioners of all styles.



I thoroughly enjoyed that book as well :ultracool, thanks for bringing it to mention.


----------

